# Alton Brown "Q" episode



## Griff (Mar 2, 2006)

AB's "Q" episode was on tonight. Putting aside the funky clay pot electric hot plate smoker, he brined his pork butt before rubbing and smoking. Anybody around here ever brine butts before smoking?

Griff


----------



## Finney (Mar 3, 2006)

Griff,
Never brined a butt... can't see a need to do it.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 3, 2006)

oh my my!  Did Finney just disagree with his idol, Alton?


----------



## kickassbbq (Mar 3, 2006)

*Brined Butts*

The Fin Man,
Tell you what.  Brine a Butt for about 36 hours and smoke it along with a Butt not brined.  Let your family and friends blind taste test them.
Brining is a pain in the arsh, but I will guarantee you there is a MAJOR difference!!!!!
Smoke On!!!!
ed


----------



## Finney (Mar 3, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> oh my my!  Did Finney just disagree with his idol, Alton?


Hey, I've got the haircut and the glasses.
I rarely do disagree with him.  The man is a food scientist.


----------



## Finney (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Brined Butts*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> The Fin Man,
> Tell you what.  Brine a Butt for about 36 hours and smoke it along with a Butt not brined.  Let your family and friends blind taste test them.
> Brining is a pain in the arsh, but I will guarantee you there is a MAJOR difference!!!!!
> Smoke On!!!!
> ed



36 hrs?!?!?!?!
I can inject in 10 min.


----------



## kickassbbq (Mar 3, 2006)

*Brining?*

I agree.  I did say that brining was a pain in the arsh.  But, there is a BIG difference between injecting and brining.  Again, you have to try both and decide.
Difference???  Go to: http://www.kickassbbq.com/brine_recipe.htm
That will give you an idea as to what happens when you brine.
And, if there is not a differrence, why do people swear on brining chicken and fish?  Same with meat.
I do not brine my Butts all the time.  Too much trouble, but when I do, there is a really big difference.
Smoke On!!!!
Ed


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Brining?*



			
				kickassbbq said:
			
		

> I agree.  I did say that brining was a pain in the arsh.  But, there is a BIG difference between injecting and brining.  Again, you have to try both and decide.
> Difference???  Go to: http://www.kickassbbq.com/brine_recipe.htm
> That will give you an idea as to what happens when you brine.
> *And, if there is not a differrence, why do people swear on brining chicken and fish?*  Same with meat.
> ...



I'm not taking sides here whatsoever, but people brine fish and poultry to add moisture and flavor to a lean cut of meat.  Shoulders have more than enough fat to keep the meat moist and flavorful during the cooking process that lean meats don't.  That is the reason for brining poultry and fish.  If you want to brine shoulders, there's nothing wrong with that, just not necessary IMO.  If you want to add additional flavor to shoulder other than from the smoke, bark and natural flavorings, you can either inject or toss the meat in your seasonings or sauce (my favorite way).  If you like your Q, regardless of how you cook it, it's the right way!!


----------



## kickassbbq (Mar 3, 2006)

*Brine*

I agree, Larry.  Any way you smoke it is right for you.  I am just saying that everyone I know that has brined Butts agrees that it does make a difference in the texture and flavor.  
If someone hasn't tried it, they simply would not know.
Have a GREAT weekend.  Going out to the Shop and check that Brisket (not brined)
Smoke On!!!!
ed


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 3, 2006)

ZBQ said:
			
		

> I know this is not "brining" but thought I would share.
> 
> I have done side by side tests with injection and not.
> I used Dr. BBQ's Big Pig Injection and let stand over night. Smoked the next day, foiled at 165* and took both to 206*.
> ...



Hey Z,

Can you post that Big Pig injection.   I'd like to take a look at it.  I do hogs on occassion.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## oompappy (Mar 7, 2006)

I imagine brining butts would not be possible for comps. 
Just a thought.


----------



## kickassbbq (Mar 8, 2006)

*Brine?*

Exactly Brian,
Larry is right.  Butts are already moist enough due to fat content.  The bring lets you get flavors into ALL of the tissue instead of just where you inject.  It is a process of osmosis and it does work for getting different flavors into the tissue.  Lie I said, if you have not tried it, how could you possibly know until you do.
Brining a butt for 6-10 hours at a comp would make NO difference.  You have to brine one at least 36 hours if not for 48-60.  It's a BIG piece of meat!!!
Smoke On!!!!!
ed


----------

